

Posterous Unveils Pages - bradgessler
http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-unveils-pages

======
aidanf
Does every feature that posterous releases make it to the front page of HN? I
mean, pages, it's not some super innovative new feature. Every friggin blog
platform on the planet has the ability to create pages.

How is this newsworthy and why are people up-voting it?

~~~
jjames
I have to question your reasons for making a stand just now on the re-
implementation of standard website features throughout the proliferation of
diverse web publishing systems. It's been quite a ride since the first CMSs
decades ago but the scenery has been much the same, you must admit.

You can claim that the release of standard CMS features by one company or
another is not newsworthy (which is why we have the little arrow over there by
the link) but I'd then submit that most developments by technology companies
(large and small) are less then entirely novel. If those developments are
deemed not-news-worthy, HN will have even less to do with the activities of
entrepreneurial operations.

~~~
aidanf
Well last week we had a post about posterous adding markdown and syntax-
highlighting and it got 99 points on the front-page. Now we have this post,
about them adding the ability to create pages, on the front-page with 17
points after 1 hour.

I might be interested in hearing about major or innovative new features at
posterous but these seem to me to be fairly standard features for a blogging
platform and thus not very newsworthy. We don't get front-page stories every
time wordpress or tumblr add a new minor feature.

So why are people upvoting this? Is it people who are posterous users and who
are upvoting it as a sign of approval? Or people who want to show their
support for posterous because they're a YC company. Or are there people who
genuinely think that the fact that a blogging app now lets you create a page
is really interesting tech news.

~~~
djb_hackernews
I'm pretty sure submissions about YC funded companies are juiced.

~~~
rantfoil
Keep in mind that there are 400+ YC founders out there now, and we roll deep.
A lot of us do keep tabs on Hacker News and we do vote up and support our
friends.

So no juice needed. Just regular voting.

~~~
zhyder
I'm not familiar with the term 'juice' but I think you admitted to what the GP
was in spirit complaining about. I recognize there isn't any ill will here,
and you're only naturally supporting your friends (of which you have more than
most folks on HN), but this isn't very different from a voting ring on Digg.

I'm not complaining coz I'd do the same if I was in YC. HN is just like
TechCrunch in that YC startups 'unfairly' get more exposure than non-YC ones.
Building unfair advantages is essential to startup success.

~~~
arach
I'm pretty sure there is nothing unfair going on here. This is
news.ycombinator.com and people who come here care about ycombinator
companies. The YC related posts aren't bigger or any different from others and
I think they are submitted the same way.

It's not YC doing anything, just us the audience clicking on the arrows.

------
maukdaddy
I can't wait for the next headline:

Posterous Reveals Radical New Feature: FRAMES!

------
flubba
Seems like they are actually following the mantra of releasing a dead simply
product quickly, and the slowly adding more features so that in the end, the
users might as well have signed up for WordPress or Tumblr or similar sites in
the beginning. Clever.

------
rmorrison
I understand that Posterous's "Pages" is a feature, not a product. However, it
unpleasantly reminds me of two products named Pages, Facebook Pages and Apple
Pages.

There have been several times this year where I was searching for answers to
questions about Pages, and it was a miserable experience. In part, it was due
to the confusion between Facebook Profiles and Facebook Pages, but it was
still miserable.

Now I am inherently biased against naming a feature or product Pages. It's
tricky w/ features, because you want it simple yet distinct,. Unfortunately,
the trend is heading towards the "The" and "A".

~~~
petercooper
Using a generic name for a product sucks in general in terms of finding
information about it. People don't tend to say "Apple Pages" in every
reference to the app. "Windows" is an exception because it was huge before the
idea of Web search hit the mainstream ;-)

------
whalesalad
I dig Posterous... but I cannot see the difference between Posterous and
WordPress. Can someone help point that out?

~~~
samratjp
The difference is obvious: Posterous lets you post anything from anywhere, and
they host it for you with zero setup. Of course the key feature for its
success is email posting!

~~~
arach
It's funny because email is how I started using Posterous. I thought the
getting started process was clever. Over time, I started using the bookmarklet
more and more. After a year, I would say I use the email feature extremely
rarely.

------
kmfrk
I thought only Apple got PR with incremental updates.

